
Launched today: PWA for running foosball leagues – free for everyone - mortyeriksen
https://officeleague.rocks/
======
mortyeriksen
The app is built on Enonic XP with GraphQL for the backend and Angular for the
front-end. Open source for everyone to enjoy: [https://github.com/enonic/app-
office-league](https://github.com/enonic/app-office-league)

------
mortyeriksen
Works best on Android since Apple is stalling the web experience.

